# Abu Dhabi Airport Parking



## Moe78

People have probably asked this a million times already but does anyone know where you can park near the airport for free or cheap? I'm going for about 8 days so I need a place to park the car. I had a look at the airport parking fees and I'm not sure if they're current or not but would like a cheaper alternative if anyone's got one!


----------



## twowheelsgood

Taxi - there and back.


----------



## Stevesolar

Hi,
Park in Khalifa city A and get a taxi (5 minutes journey).
Cheers
Steve


----------



## webmongaz

Yas Links golf club - I parked there for a month in the summer FOC


----------



## pamela0810

I've moved this so the Abu Dhabi based folks can respond; although I think Steve is based in Abu Dhabi?


----------



## rsinner

What Steve said (if you are driving from Dubai). If you are driving from AD just take a cab.


----------

